# cage aversion



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

My bird just completely freaked out on me because he thought I was trying to put him back in his cage (I wasnt but it is becoming a problem.) I don't think his former owner ever really let him out. We try to let him out as much as we can. Until this past week it was never really a problem. Although he wasn't thrill ed to go back in, he would. This past week it has become more of a struggle and today he actually flew away from me- which he has never done and won't come near me. I am stunned. He always comes to me. Are we doing something wrong? Was it too much out time too soon? And do all birds have cage issues?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't think YOU did anything wrong. It may just be that he has some emotional issues from all the changes he's been through lately, and now you're seeing them manifesting. Positive change can still be stressful on them, but that doesn't mean we shouldn't strive for it. I think you should just continue taking him out as you have been, but trying to form some sort of positive association with going back to the cage. Maybe give him a treat inside the cage right after you put him back? He needs to learn that coming out is great, but going back in is okay too, and doesn't mean that you're going to ignore him forever.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It would also probably help if you spend time with him while he's in the cage, like sitting next to the cage and reading to him or something. This way he doesn't feel like going back in the cage means you won't pay attention to him.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I have always heard birds being referred to as 2 year olds in nature at times. It is quite possible he/she is just throwing a tantrum. They like it out! Don't want to go in my cage mom! I have one like this.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> They like it out! Don't want to go in my cage mom! I have one like this.


LOL, I have several like this! Bedtime is always a hassle. While my brother-in-law's budgies on the other hand will put themselves to bed!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Some birds just don't want to go back in the cage. Food bribery is the best way to overcome this. With some birds it works best to give them a treat after they're already in the cage. 

With others it's best to give them a treat just before you put them in the cage, so they're busy with the treat at the moment you put them inside. With this second group the treat should be big enough that they don't finish it before you set them down and then race back out of the cage before you can close the door Shodu was very skilled at doing this when she was young.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> I don't think YOU did anything wrong. It may just be that he has some emotional issues from all the changes he's been through lately, and now you're seeing them manifesting. Positive change can still be stressful on them, but that doesn't mean we shouldn't strive for it. I think you should just continue taking him out as you have been, but trying to form some sort of positive association with going back to the cage. Maybe give him a treat inside the cage right after you put him back? He needs to learn that coming out is great, but going back in is okay too, and doesn't mean that you're going to ignore him forever.


Wow! That totally makes sense what you just said! Good Job! I can tell your an expert!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone! You all have very good points and I've been working on implementing a combination of them. When Sunny was first getting used to living with us, we didn't let him out right away and I spent a lot of time sitting by his cage talking to him. Since we started leaving him out basically whenever we're home, I realized when roxy culver mentioned it that I had stopped doing it. So, I've been trying to sit with him more while he's in his cage and we've started giving him millet- which he adores- not sure why I didn't do it sooner. Twice yesterday he went back in his cage himself just to get the millet. So we're making progress!


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

I started to have problems with Mango when I realized that I was keeping him out whenever we were home. So, now, I let him stay out for about an hour, but then I'll put him back in for about 20 minutes. Then take him out again. That way, he doesn't "expect" to be out whenever we're home and is used to going back in his cage without a problem now.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Another really good idea- thanks! He does expect to be out now whenever I'm home. I'll try putting him back in too.


----------



## Ozzy Rules (Jul 29, 2011)

I put Ozzy in his cage at times too, He's a velcro bird and comes looking for me if the cage door isn't closed. It's not always safe for him to be out so I've been putting him in and out the cage for short times through the day and he seems to be getting used to it.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Ha! I like that term- velcro bird. Sunny is a velcro bird too.


----------

